
Ask HN: Why aren't more companies source code leaked? - buildengineer39
Why is the source code of Google or Facebook not leaked more often? With so many engineers it only take on laptop or one rouge developer to leak it somewhere anonymously.<p>I know of course there would be serious repercussions for the person doing it, but I just wonder why accident haven&#x27;t happend more often? Like what is the change with 10000 engineers that not one engineer would be unlucky and have their laptop stolen.<p>I know that Facebook source code was leaked but that was back in 2007.
======
asebold
1\. Mammoth organizations like this have very robust monitoring and security
measures in place. You could do it, but you’ll almost definitely get caught.

2\. The tech eco system of these organizations is probably so vast and has so
many layers of abstraction that one developer sharing the 1% of the code base
they have access to wouldn’t be very valuable to any on the outside.

3\. The exception to this would be code considered to be intellectual
property. in this case I’m sure it does happen from time to time, but they
aren’t dumping that on the internet for all to see. A competitor is paying the
FB or Google employee to take that kind of risk so they can gain advantage in
the market place. These are behind the scenes deals we will likely never hear
about, unless they are successful and implemented sloppy enough that the org
owning the IP recognizes it in their competitors product and sues.

